# Google- LifeCoach: the benefits of brown bread - Telegraph.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Telegraph.co.uk<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*LifeCoach: the benefits of brown bread**Telegraph.co.uk*A The symptoms that together are called *irritable bowel syndrome* include irregular *bowel* habit (diarrhoea, constipation or combinations of both), *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------



## kira09 (Aug 18, 2009)

The difference in taste between white and brown bread is significant, as is the texture and obviously the way it looks. When you are brought up on white bread, it can be really difficult to make the change. The way it was successfully introduced to me recently after many failed attempts was through "quasi" brown breads such as light rye. The taste difference was more subtle, which made for the perfect stepping stone to true wholemeal. These days I actually prefer brown bread to white. Try this strategy on your recalcitrant family member ._________________Toaster


----------

